# car wont build boost



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

hi all, my car has developed a boost issue, it happened all of a sudden yesterday where I tried to put some power down, the roads were wet so the traction control stepped in and after that it wont build any boost maybe 5psi and it just splutters, its runs fine off boost it hasn't put any warning lights on I plugged the lap top in last night and hasn't shown any codes selects all gears fine, I am thinking it might have popped a hose off or a split hose, what else could it be? anyone got any ideas.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Check the boost pipes, as you say sounds that a pipe has split or come off


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

vxrcymru said:


> Check the boost pipes, as you say sounds that a pipe has split or come off


yea I will get it on a ramp on the weekend to try and find the problem, don't know what else it could be.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Got to be the boost pipes, thingers crossed

Bobby


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Boost pipe, shagged DV or intercooler pipe (or intercooler split)


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> Boost pipe, shagged DV or intercooler pipe (or intercooler split)


Dont want to sound thick but whats a DV.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Recirc valve on intercooler pipe work


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

these bits mate


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

rs300dave said:


> hi all, my car has developed a boost issue, it happened all of a sudden yesterday where I tried to put some power down, the roads were wet so the traction control stepped in and after that it wont build any boost maybe 5psi and it just splutters, its runs fine off boost it hasn't put any warning lights on I plugged the lap top in last night and hasn't shown any codes selects all gears fine, I am thinking it might have popped a hose off or a split hose, what else could it be? anyone got any ideas.


 If you can't find the leak I would guess most of the decent independents will have a smoke leak detector, I used Autotorque to find a leak on my Evo, they pressurise the intake system with a white smoke which then appears from any areas that are leaking, in the Evo it was losing pressure through the seals at the ends of the throttle body, obviously this was a smaller leak than you are experiencing! The whole process is reasonably quick and is much easier than you trying to remove the undertray on your driveway at home.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok chaps thanks for your advice, I will get it on the ramp tomorrow and try and find the cause if not it looks like a trip to Litchfields for me.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

right I had it on the ramp today cant find any bad hoses , I haven't checked the intercooler yet , I also had an engine light come on witch said left bank 1 too rich so its looking like a sensor, I think so anyway, has anybody ever put a diagnostic computer on there car as I think that's the next step to take.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

It would be rich if less air than metered was entering the engine

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

dose that point more towards a sensor problem or a boost leak problem i am thinking it could be the maf sensor now rather than a boost leak.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

If you have a post turbo boost leak (split hose etc) the turbo will draw air in through the filter, get metered by the Airflow Sensor, then instead of getting eaten by the engine the air is lost to atmosphere.

This causes a massively rich condition, and rich missfire.

As people have said, smoke or pressure testing is the best first step before buying anything.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Common fault is the front air fuel sensor in the exhaust ( slow response time ) you will need the code to be sure


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

terry lloyd said:


> Common fault is the front air fuel sensor in the exhaust ( slow response time ) you will need the code to be sure


only code i had was P0172 System too Rich (Bank 1), would the air fuel sensor cause no boost and spluttering?


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

keithmac said:


> If you have a post turbo boost leak (split hose etc) the turbo will draw air in through the filter, get metered by the Airflow Sensor, then instead of getting eaten by the engine the air is lost to atmosphere.
> 
> This causes a massively rich condition, and rich missfire.
> 
> As people have said, smoke or pressure testing is the best first step before buying anything.


it makes perfect sense to me that its what your saying as it was on boost when it happened,only thing i didn't check was the intercooler and the pipe work that cant be seen without taking the bumper off, how would i do a boost leak test, can it be done by taking the inlet hose off and pressurize it from just one end?


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Think I have found the problem


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Upgrade time !!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If you need a replacement I've got a pair of OEM intercoolers available as I recently had a Litchfield uprated intercooler fitted. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## GeeTR (May 13, 2015)

I have a pair of intercoolers if needed. Came off last month due to fitting SVM intercooler. 

Christmas offer, you can have them for £100 if you collect them.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

rs300dave said:


> Think I have found the problem


What boost pressure are you running?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

That's crazy. I guess it's the perfect excuse to upgrade.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Car is completely standard 09 both were rotten on the bottom, it didn't come out as bad as that, but it had come apart on the bottom and blown the rubber gasket out, once it was out it just pulled apart in my hands, might be worth others with my09/10 cars to check there own if they are original.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

That's embarrassing from Nissan, an IC to fall apart like that after 6 years. Maybe it was a batch etc who knows, that's another thing to check on the ever growing check list.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Yea its one of a few problems I got as well as hair line cracked wheels, its not good as you say on a 6 year old car to start having these problems.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

woooppppssss well that'll be where all the pressure is going...... on the plus side at least it was bleeding obvious and it's going to be a nice easy fix chap


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What are you going to do? replace with OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Probably oem as aftermarket are a bit expensive


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Finally car is back together and two upgraded intercoolers good for 900bhp, I don't know how long my old ones were leaking for, but wow car feels like its just had a stage 1 I dont think its ever felt like that since I've owned it. I thought it was good for a completely standard 09 car to stay with a stage 2 car before all this so what it will be like now I don't know.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

nice. What coolers are those?

And, how did you find getting bumper off and replacing the coolers?


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

I had them made,bumper was easy to take off as were the coolers, ive replaced my front discs and pads done and a wheel bearing and put it all back together today and saved a fortune so its been a good day


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Details on who made them etc?
Well done on it all though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

rs300dave said:


> Finally car is back together and two upgraded intercoolers good for 900bhp, I don't know how long my old ones were leaking for, but wow car feels like its just had a stage 1 I dont think its ever felt like that since I've owned it. I thought it was good for a completely standard 09 car to stay with a stage 2 car before all this so what it will be like now I don't know.


I thought that if the intercoolers were upgraded then the car needed a remap.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

AnEvoGuy said:


> I thought that if the intercoolers were upgraded then the car needed a remap.


I don't think so, it's only cooler air going in can't see why it would need a remap, I think it's more the fact my old ones were leaking that's made the difference in power.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

integra said:


> Details on who made them etc?
> Well done on it all though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were made by a friend of a friend so they aren't something you can buy of the shelf.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

I was told remap is needed when I enquirer with litchfield and whifbitz but was pipe work aswell but maybe worth check still 

Any other car I've had always seemed to be cool without tho


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Good work Whitefly!

My guess is the new intercoolers can't perform miracles in cooling compressed air, but will likely be slightly more efficient at it, but still well within stock tolerances and fluctuations that are experienced daily i.e. driving in midday sun or midnight frosts.


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

:No point in asking as they will say I need one even if I don't.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

Best thing would be to just take it to place you trust just for a power run.
Then you know what its doing and all ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

rs300dave said:


> :No point in asking as they will say I need one even if I don't.


Some strange logic there. The only right answer is one that matches your own thoughts it seems...

Garages will tell you it's fine to change the exhaust and not remap but have heard different when it comes to intercoolers. Either way it's your car and your call


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

If it needed a remap I would do it, I have been told by a few people who tune and also make my intercoolers that its fine, but to get the best out of the coolers it would benefit to have a remap, I cant see why it would need a remap just from cooler air. what have you heard different? Perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You wont need a remap for them - some intercoolers swap banks and need remapping due to sensors - the really big ones can take a bit more timing 

Are they oem tanks welded on different cores ?


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes they are my old end caps with bar and plate cores they are also a bit bigger in depth.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks good - in the process of diy ones myself 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/341178-diy-intercooler-160-including-piping-6.html


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

Very nice have you got them fitted yet?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Not yet - not had time hopefully should be on in the next couple of weeks


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was at Litchfields today and they were looking at an OEM cooler that had split. I guess this could become one of the issues to look out for as the cars get older.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> I was at Litchfields today and they were looking at an OEM cooler that had split. I guess this could become one of the issues to look out for as the cars get older.


Christmas shopping at Litchfields - bet the mrs loved that


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

rs300dave said:


> If it needed a remap I would do it, I have been told by a few people who tune and also make my intercoolers that its fine, but to get the best out of the coolers it would benefit to have a remap, I cant see why it would need a remap just from cooler air. what have you heard different? Perhaps I am wrong.


It's not colder air it's more about greater or lesser flow rate - you'll be lean or rich therefore a remap is appropriate.
Goldie installed a new intercooler and at the dyno day you could see the errors caused in the log.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rs300dave (Mar 1, 2014)

I might consider putting it on a dyno when I get my next service then, it should be interesting anyway as it seems to quick for a standard 09 car.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The Gtr is full time closed loop fueling it will learn up to +/- 20% fueling plenty to accommodate these


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Also governed by MASS FLOW air meters, whatever is sucked in though the filters and air meters is accounted for.

If the IC's are more efficient it just means more air will be sucked into the turbos (for a given manifold pressure), this air has to have been metered by the airflow sensors.....


----------

